
The Error Machine of Joseph Newman (1999) - todd3834
http://www.phact.org/articles/free/newman.php
======
todd3834
I just saw a documentary about the inventory of the Newman machine which
leaves the viewer wondering if it was legit. Found this article and I figured
there would be some experts on Hacker News that could give their opinion.

